# Christopher Pike



## Wilderness (Feb 17, 2006)

He writes horror novels, mainly for young adults (has published a few horror adult novels). My brother had all of his novels and he loved them, so I read them. I have read about 6 of them, and I love them!
Has anyone else read him?


Lani


----------



## lisajane (Feb 17, 2006)

I read a bit of his when I was 12 or so... they were okay for what they were back then, I'd say that if I read them again (now 21) I'd find them childish.


----------



## Hodge (Feb 17, 2006)

I LOVED the Spooksville series when I was little. LOVED it. It was like Goosebumps only for a slightly older audience (and without all the teenage romantic crap that the Fear Street books had).


----------



## jipsi (Feb 24, 2006)

wow! i LOVE christopher pike... well i did when i was 12 at least ... i havent tried to go back and read him again since then but i do know that i kept myself up way past bedtime to finish his books and then couldnt sleep the whole night because i was so terrified of some creature or spirit coming to get me in the night!! i agree, he didnt have all the romantic nonsense, he just told a great story with unbelievable suspense and reality...

i did end up reading one of his novels too, after i was done with all of his YA books, dont remember the title, and i will never forget one horribly detailed image from that book: an eyeball floating through an abandoned spaceship (think Event Horizon).


----------



## Walkio (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, I'd say they're for very young teens. I loved The Last Vampire - I thought that was his best ever. There was about six of them. He was like the RL Stine for Teens. Now, as an adult, I prefer horror writers like James Herbert. But Pike sure does bring back memories!


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm a HUGE James Herbert fan and I've read all of it from the rats to Creed, Creed being a particular favourite of mine

But I also have a MASSIVE collection of christopher pike books. I know its childish but when I really feel like my appetite for a good read has not been satisfied I drop into a christopher pike book and i feel the magic of it take me away


----------



## Walkio (Feb 24, 2006)

Harry Potter proved that every adult can tap into their childish side. 

And I love THe Rats - it's a great read. There was three of them in all I think. I recently read Shrine, which was basically the same plot as the exorcist.


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah Domain, The Lair and The Rats


----------



## kalibantre (Feb 24, 2006)

I thought this was going to be a compltely different author, but I think pike wrote remember me which I loved when I was younger..


----------



## Crazy_dude6662 (Feb 24, 2006)

i loved all of his books i read, some of the spooksville series (i could never find all the books) and Scavanger Hunt, they are the only books i have read by him...i think....


im not sure, was it him or Robert Swindels that wrote Unbeleiver?...well that was a good book to


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 25, 2006)

Are you mad man? that was swindel and  that i must say was probably his only good work


----------



## Walkio (Feb 26, 2006)

I disagree I love swindell. His books can be read in like a couple of days and most of them are good. Btw I just looked in The Last Vampire and it was published by Hodder's _Children's_ Books. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## The Thing (Feb 26, 2006)

I also read Pike when I was 12 or so, I loved them back then. Anybody remember the Fighting Fantasy books by Steve Jackson and Ian Livingstone... they were always next to Pike in the bookstore. 



> Yeah Domain, The Lair and The Rats


Don't forget The City. It's a graphic novel written by Herbert.


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 26, 2006)

Was it part of the series of rat books?


----------



## The Thing (Feb 26, 2006)

> Was it part of the series of rat books?


Yep. It's set in London after Domain and the rats have evolved into humanoid monsters. To put it bluntly it's crap. Stick with the trilogy or face the ruination of a decent story.


----------



## Jimmy_James (Feb 26, 2006)

It sounds like an interesting story, but I'm not really sure why the rats would have any reason to evolve into that, I'm not really sure why the rats fought back all of a sudden in the first place, but I loved the big rat monster that was classic


----------



## ReikiMeg (Mar 9, 2006)

Funny I ran across this thread. I have a bunch of his books that I kept from when I was a kid and they caught my eye today. I was a bigger fan of Stine's though. I'll have to reread them and see what kind of talent he really had.


----------



## Aleks (Mar 11, 2006)

I used to love Christopher Pike books when I was 13, along with various other horror series. I just find them a quick, enjoyable read. Now I just dive into them to use as a breaker in between books.


----------



## Shancus (Apr 17, 2006)

haha wow, I remember reading books by Pike, I loved The Last Vampire, very good. I can't find many books by him however anymore...not sure why


----------

